# Parvo?



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I was reading the ASPCA's website and came across them discussing parvo. When asked what dogs are prone to it, they respond saying American stratfordshire terriers. Why are they prone?

"Which Dogs Are Prone to Parvovirus?

Puppies, adolescent dogs and canines who are not vaccinated are most susceptible to the virus. The canine parvovirus affects most members of the dog family (wolves, coyotes, foxes, etc.). Breeds at a higher risk are Rottweilers, Doberman pinschers, Labrador retrievers, American Staffordshire terriers and German shepherds."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems like crap IMO I don't think GSD or AST any of those listed are more prone to anything it's all in the care of your dogs.

But interested if anyone else has an opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That doesnt make any sense at all all dogs can get parvo. From mix breeds to pure breeds. Any bitch that isnt vaccinated and has pups those pups are more susceptible to getting pravo. As the mom passes on to her pups some protection from these disease if she has her vaccinations.


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually I have had several vet's tell me that APBT's and like breeds are more prone to getting parvo... not sure why maybe something to do with their immune system. Also dogs who are tightly bred are recommended to have additional shots because their immune systems can be lower. Elly had 4 puppy shots and a 6 month booster, Dirty had a parvo shot every two weeks til he was like 16 weeks... it was recommenced by the vet because of the breed.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

BuckskinBeauty said:


> Actually I have had several vet's tell me that APBT's and like breeds are more prone to getting parvo... not sure why maybe something to do with their immune system. Also dogs who are tightly bred are recommended to have additional shots because their immune systems can be lower. Elly had 4 puppy shots and a 6 month booster, Dirty had a parvo shot every two weeks til he was like 16 weeks... it was recommenced by the vet because of the breed.


The vets also tell you iams, science diet, and royal canine are the best food for fiddo. Would you feed your dog that?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is just a way for them to make more money. If the parents had their shots they pup has some built in immunity it isnt necessary to give vaccinations at 6wks alot of people do give a 6wk shot but it really doesnt increase the immunity the pup already has. The 8wk vaccination does tho with that shot you go from about a 60% immunity to a 80% immunity and the 12 wk vaccination gives you 99% immunity no vaccination is 100% effective.

The tricky thing with rescue pups is you dont know if the mother had her vaccination and if the pup was exposed to pravo and you give the vaccination you run the risk of giving the pup pravo. I had this happen to me with Matayha's litter we brought home. I had them for a few weeks took them in and they all came down with parvo I lost 6 pups that way. If I had waited a few more weeks teh vet said I would not have lost any of them as their bodies were working through the illness. They had no symptoms of the disease.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is just a way for them to make more money. If the parents had their shots they pup has some built in immunity it isnt necessary to give vaccinations at 6wks alot of people do give a 6wk shot but it really doesnt increase the immunity the pup already has. The 8wk vaccination does tho with that shot you go from about a 60% immunity to a 80% immunity and the 12 wk vaccination gives you 99% immunity no vaccination is 100% effective.
> 
> The tricky thing with rescue pups is you dont know if the mother had her vaccination and if the pup was exposed to pravo and you give the vaccination you run the risk of giving the pup pravo. I had this happen to me with Matayha's litter we brought home. I had them for a few weeks took them in and they all came down with parvo I lost 6 pups that way. If I had waited a few more weeks teh vet said I would not have lost any of them as their bodies were working through the illness. They had no symptoms of the disease.


No. You cant factor in any percentages when dealing with parvo vaccines. Get your dog the shots no matter what. Thats that. Start at 6 weeks and thats that. Ive dealt with 2 cases of parvo already in the last 2 months. They both started their vaccinations and unfortunately they didnt make it. 6 weeks then 9 weeks then 12 weeks and 16 weeks. At 6 months get tbe booster. At a year get the booster and thats all you need

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We will have to agree to disagree I worked for 2 different vets for over 10yrs and I have been in rescue for over 30yrs taking dogs in for vaccinations. I have a really good vet that knows his stuff and yes you can factor in percentages all you have to do is titer testing on pups to find out how much immunity they have from the mother. Like I said no vaccination is 100% and some dogs will get sick regardless of vaccinations but you dont have to vaccinate at 6wks. I only do that when I get the 3wk old pups in here.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BuckskinBeauty said:


> Actually I have had several vet's tell me that APBT's and like breeds are more prone to getting parvo... not sure why maybe something to do with their immune system. Also dogs who are tightly bred are recommended to have additional shots because their immune systems can be lower. Elly had 4 puppy shots and a 6 month booster, Dirty had a parvo shot every two weeks til he was like 16 weeks... it was recommenced by the vet because of the breed.


Couple reasons why. It's based off of stereotypes more than facts. Some Vets feels people with lower incomes and have pit bulls do not properly care for their dogs and talk around it by saying they are prone to something more than another breed. The immune system stats are not for a well bred dog. kind of like blue dogs have higher rate of skin issues. Debatable that its because of the dilute and not just because they are overbred and bred for the color which is no way to breed. Tightly bred dogs the same thing because while breeding tight makes the good AWESOME it also can exaggerate the bad like you said in regards to their immune system. Thats for all dogs though not just APBTs. Also Higher stats on pit bulls because there are so many people calling their dogs pit bulls that aren't APBT. But yet the data gets calculated that the pit bull is an APBT so the numbers aren't reliable in almost all studies in regards to breed.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PARVO is a man made disease!!! We dropped it in NAM!!!! Where the only PARVO for humans is found in isolated areas! No where else in the world!!!!! 

Parvo for dogs...... Well in wolves a Parvo shot with live virus can give your wolf(wolfdog) Parvo, I argued that until I witnessed that .. Many times wolves have the immunity to beat it providing they have fluids administered properly, as I've found did my bulldogs (APBTs) when I did have to worry about parvo. Pedia lyte and canned SciDi i/s .. put the canned i/s in a bowel of pedia lyte and used a baster to administer orally. Beat that like 3 or 4 times. With my wolves just the pedialyte and i/s with the bulldogs I administered the fort dodge all in one parvo shot while they had parvo symptoms.. a 7 day virus .. found symptoms on day 2, after day 3 chances are iffy. The wolves never had one vaccine besides rabies. That was my experience.


parvo is nasty.. it can kennel hop, yard jump... and all it needs is a fraction of your shoe or clothing and BAM your transporting parvo....


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont think any dogs are more prone to getting it than any other dog.

I started vaccinations on my dog when he came off the tit, 4 weeks old (dam wouldnt nurse) and he had his 3 shots and was done.

Dogs that have been vaccinated can get it, as stated its not 100%.



Firehazard said:


> PARVO is a man made disease!!! We dropped it in NAM!!!! Where the only PARVO for humans is found in isolated areas! No where else in the world!!!!!
> 
> Parvo for dogs...... Well in wolves a Parvo shot with live virus can give your wolf(wolfdog) Parvo, I argued that until I witnessed that .. Many times wolves have the immunity to beat it providing they have fluids administered properly, as I've found did my bulldogs (APBTs) when I did have to worry about parvo. Pedia lyte and canned SciDi i/s .. put the canned i/s in a bowel of pedia lyte and used a baster to administer orally. Beat that like 3 or 4 times. With my wolves just the pedialyte and i/s with the bulldogs I administered the fort dodge all in one parvo shot while they had parvo symptoms.. a 7 day virus .. found symptoms on day 2, after day 3 chances are iffy. The wolves never had one vaccine besides rabies. That was my experience.
> 
> parvo is nasty.. it can kennel hop, yard jump... and all it needs is a fraction of your shoe or clothing and BAM your transporting parvo....


I have seen many dogs saved at home form parvo as well. Pedilyte and a iv usually brings them through if you catch it in time.

We cant mess around with not vaccinating here in Phx, its so bad its unreal.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

why I love the north  and my next place of destination as well..... .. No ticks, fleas, heartworms, parvo (its bad in cities but not country all about exposure), very few parasites at all really. 

I've done the shots as early as 4wks as well.. In the SPCA we gave em shots regardless of history or age.. Puppy shots all in one, adults all in one.. Puppy has a few less than the adult all fort dodge products. Since then I stand by it. Well in my experience wolves and wolf dogs do better without the shot of live virus. Also a wolf or wolfdog and my bulldogs that had it and beat it without iv just pedialyte and I/S sci di, were immune to everything LOL even going to work at the SPCA where we always had parvo goin on outside of winter months. I've also seen a world of dogs eat plum up by the parvo virus at the SPCA.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> why I love the north  and my next place of destination as well..... .. No ticks, fleas, heartworms, parvo (its bad in cities but not country all about exposure), very few parasites at all really.
> 
> I've done the shots as early as 4wks as well.. In the SPCA we gave em shots regardless of history or age.. Puppy shots all in one, adults all in one.. Puppy has a few less than the adult all fort dodge products. Since then I stand by it. Well in my experience wolves and wolf dogs do better without the shot of live virus. Also a wolf or wolfdog and my bulldogs that had it and beat it without iv just pedialyte and I/S sci di, were immune to everything LOL even going to work at the SPCA where we always had parvo goin on outside of winter months. I've also seen a world of dogs eat plum up by the parvo virus at the SPCA.


I am done with this city lol I love its laws on guns and dogs but I have had enough city life lol

We dont have ticks, fleas, heart work nada in Phx.. I dont vaccinate for anything and dont have to use preventatives at all buuuut we do have lots of parvo and distemper, and even worse we have outbreaks like bad ones at the humane society every so often and guess what I live by lol

Im glad the pups we will be getting will have had all their shots and will be a little older by time they make it here so we dont have to worry about them going into the yard and getting sick.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> PARVO is a man made disease!!! We dropped it in NAM!!!! Where the only PARVO for humans is found in isolated areas! No where else in the world!!!!!
> 
> Parvo for dogs...... Well in wolves a Parvo shot with live virus can give your wolf(wolfdog) Parvo, I argued that until I witnessed that .. Many times wolves have the immunity to beat it providing they have fluids administered properly, as I've found did my bulldogs (APBTs) when I did have to worry about parvo. Pedia lyte and canned SciDi i/s .. put the canned i/s in a bowel of pedia lyte and used a baster to administer orally. Beat that like 3 or 4 times. With my wolves just the pedialyte and i/s with the bulldogs I administered the fort dodge all in one parvo shot while they had parvo symptoms.. a 7 day virus .. found symptoms on day 2, after day 3 chances are iffy. The wolves never had one vaccine besides rabies. That was my experience.
> 
> parvo is nasty.. it can kennel hop, yard jump... and all it needs is a fraction of your shoe or clothing and BAM your transporting parvo....


What does I/S stand for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> PARVO is a man made disease!!! We dropped it in NAM!!!! Where the only PARVO for humans is found in isolated areas! No where else in the world!!!!!
> 
> Parvo for dogs...... Well in wolves a Parvo shot with live virus can give your wolf(wolfdog) Parvo, I argued that until I witnessed that .. Many times wolves have the immunity to beat it providing they have fluids administered properly, as I've found did my bulldogs (APBTs) when I did have to worry about parvo. Pedia lyte and canned SciDi i/s .. put the canned i/s in a bowel of pedia lyte and used a baster to administer orally. Beat that like 3 or 4 times. With my wolves just the pedialyte and i/s with the bulldogs I administered the fort dodge all in one parvo shot while they had parvo symptoms.. a 7 day virus .. found symptoms on day 2, after day 3 chances are iffy. The wolves never had one vaccine besides rabies. That was my experience.
> 
> parvo is nasty.. it can kennel hop, yard jump... and all it needs is a fraction of your shoe or clothing and BAM your transporting parvo....


 In addition to what FH posted above. Parvo is , depsite those who argue differently a constantly mutating antigen , if you examine case from the '70s as opposed to cases NOW , you'll find the the modern version is *significantly* more lethal , then you had time to save a dog , even if you had to SubQ fluids for a while , or run a bag for 'em. Now? By the time your dog shows symptoms he's well on his way to being dead.

And take that comment about yardjumping quite seriously.

And yes Parvo is somewhat similar to human Coronavirus , though there are great variances if effect. It was a Coronavirus that they renamed SARS. That was one variant , there are many , many more.

And yes there is a canine coronavirus too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup^^^^^^


Sorry mommie,.. id not is.. Smart ass phone


----------

